# Who is the better guitarist....



## sonicmat (Mar 4, 2007)

In my opinion, Steve hackett rules everyone!

Strictly for Progressive Rockers


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Prefer Steve Howe myself..... :food-smiley-004:


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

they are without a doubt 3 exellent guitarists.

but the best ?

i don't think so.



rbwi


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*There is no Best*

I dont think there is one single best guitarist (with the exception of Hendrix)
There is however a group of high calibre guitarists that are head and shoulders above everybody else, and that list is a long one. Thats why I always have a good laugh at all these polls in the guitar mags.........you cant say "the best".........one of the best is more like it. Popularity is another falsehood of being one of the best. There is some unknown guitar player out there who can destroy everyone but we'll never ever hear of him or her. A lot of great musicians sadly never get the fame they deserve........and we all know how many crappy famous ones there are.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

rippinglickfest said:


> I dont think there is one single best guitarist (with the exception of Hendrix)
> There is however a group of high calibre guitarists that are head and shoulders above everybody else, and that list is a long one. Thats why I always have a good laugh at all these polls in the guitar mags.........you cant say "the best".........one of the best is more like it. Popularity is another falsehood of being one of the best. There is some unknown guitar player out there who can destroy everyone but we'll never ever hear of him or her. A lot of great musicians sadly never get the fame they deserve........and we all know how many crappy famous ones there are.


 Good quote Ray. I like all of the 3 mentioned, but if I have to pick one I'll go with Fripp.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Of the three I like Hackett the best. I think Fripp is the most innovative. Yes really took off after Howe joined the group (so did the quality of songwriting).


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I think I picked Fripp solely because he is still coming up with fresh ideas. But I do respect the other 2 for their talents. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

They're all good but my "favourite" is Howe, not saying he's the best though.


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

I have always favored
Dimeliola and Zappa to the others listed here,,,,
though they are good guitarists....
Zappa was always breaking new ground....
to say who is the better....is a tough statement to make any case for....
but who do you favor....personalizes it more...
so I vote other

Auger


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

auger said:


> to say who is the better....is a tough statement to make any case for....but who do you favor....personalizes it more...



....i agree.

but i have to say that "other" is still my fave. he/she has influenced a lot of younger players and, to some extent, has redefined the art of playing the guitar.

-dh


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

All 3 are awesome but my preference goes to Steve Howe.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

My fav of those three is Fripp, but they're all awesome


----------



## Rick Assenger (Mar 2, 2007)

Great posts by everyone. I love all of the guitarists for their differences, and for demonstrating passion for the guitar. What I have found interesting over the years is doing research into the guitarists who influenced our favourite guitarists.

For example Steve Howe was a huge Chet Atkins and Django Reinhart (sp?) fan...so 25 years ago I started buying their music and took lessons from some old boys (talk about a humbling experience). It became a bit of a game for me over the years, in a great 'learning' way. I'm a rocker at heart, but a variety of styles has given me musical depth.

By virtue of the original post, I can see that there is probably quite a few people on this site that know what I'm talking about.

cheers


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

*who is the best?*



rippinglickfest said:


> I dont think there is one single best guitarist (with the exception of Hendrix)
> There is however a group of high calibre guitarists that are head and shoulders above everybody else, and that list is a long one. Thats why I always have a good laugh at all these polls in the guitar mags.........you cant say "the best".........one of the best is more like it. Popularity is another falsehood of being one of the best. There is some unknown guitar player out there who can destroy everyone but we'll never ever hear of him or her. A lot of great musicians sadly never get the fame they deserve........and we all know how many crappy famous ones there are.



HOW TRUE IT IS.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Robert Fripp definatley


----------



## cglover (Jan 7, 2007)

well...I thought you guys are talking about Segovia, John Williams, or Sharon Isbin...


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

*f*

hackett!!!!


----------

